# How to get spontaneous smiles.



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 11, 2015)

This photographer has an interesting technique for their models to smile spontaneously. ???

http://youtu.be/rBZnmhmV1no


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 11, 2015)

Hehe
Slightly stressful just to watch and hear him. I would probably try to strangle him with the camera strap if he tried something like that in front of me.

I shoot people very rarely, but have found that doing the helicopter works for me. Except in the winter - it makes people squint a lot...


----------

